# Galaxy 10-R Ku-band FTA



## ypsiguy (Jan 28, 2004)

Anyone do FTA on Galaxy 10-R Ku-band? I am curious as to what equipment you are using to do it. Any recommendations on dish (make and size), LNBF and receivers would be appreciated.


----------



## TonyM (Aug 14, 2003)

I'm using the following

Winegard 76cm (30") dish
an old Bell ExpressVu LNBF
a real simple receiver..Vistar 2000 (they're on Ebay for like $60)

This was my poor mans Superdish until Duluth was put on 110. I just moved it over 2 degrees and there we go 
a minimum 30" dish is required

Looking to upgrade the receiver, but for right now, it does the job.


----------



## ypsiguy (Jan 28, 2004)

Thx Tony, u da man


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

TonyM said:


> I'm using the following ... real simple receiver..Vistar 2000 (they're on Ebay for like $60) ... Looking to upgrade the receiver, but for right now, it does the job.


I see those refurb Vistar 2000s on eBay for $60 delivered(!), and it sounds tempting. You say that it's adequate, and yet you're thinking of upgrading. Would you please elaborate on its abilities and limitations?


----------



## TonyM (Aug 14, 2003)

carload said:


> I see those refurb Vistar 2000s on eBay for $60 delivered(!), and it sounds tempting. You say that it's adequate, and yet you're thinking of upgrading. Would you please elaborate on its abilities and limitations?


I originally bought it for the purpose of getting the audio channels on ExpressVu. Then I added one dish for North Dakota Hockey (on G3). Then added another dish for "poorman's Superdish" which turned into moving it to Galaxy 10 for the english stations. Right now I have the receiver getting info from 4 different dishes. (ExpressVu, Galxy 10 and AMC6..will move it back to G3 in the fall)

The limitations of the receiver
-you have to program everything in (no search)
-only 10 memories (10 TP's). Each TP is an entry. That can add up quick.
-it displays both scrambled & clear channels. You can't just block out the scrambled ones. The only way is through the favorite lists.
-the front panel is dead (except for power). The remote does everything and I know on the auctions, they tell you how to fix the panel.

The positives of the receiver
-3 separate favorite lists
-audio only and video channels are combined in the lists(no having to flip between audio only & regular channels)
-small in size

If all I was doing was the audio channels or G10, the receiver would do me good. But I have simply outgrown the receiver. Once I get the G10 stuff entered and ND hockey, there is 5 entries. The audio channels on ExpressVu are spread out over 1/2 the transponders, and some only have one channel. That can fill it up fast.

Its a great receiver if you want it for one satellite or audio channels, but if you have an elaborate system, there are others out there that would work better.


----------

